

ADSF-install is obsolete - laex
http://www.cliki.net/asdf-install

======
Grue3
It's been for years. Why is this news? ASDF-install != ASDF by the way.

~~~
eslaught
The edit history shows that this notice was put up in 2006:

[http://www.cliki.net/site/history?article=asdf-
install](http://www.cliki.net/site/history?article=asdf-install)

So no, this is not news.

EDIT: Actually, the history must be messed up since Quicklisp hadn't been
released in 2006. Perhaps I'm reading the diffs wrong, or perhaps the cliki-
import script messed up the dates. At any rate, it does not appear to be a new
notice.

------
tempodox
The king is dead, long live the king!

I've been using quicklisp for a while. It's working just fine, as far as I'm
able to use it. But I haven't found out yet where the lost “user
documentation” for quicklisp is buried. Do you need to read all sources in
order to understand it?

~~~
zachbeane
Yes, unfortunately that's the case.

There are a handful of commands described on
[http://www.quicklisp.org/](http://www.quicklisp.org/) but there is no end-to-
end, comprehensive user or developer manual.

------
filmor
Should read ASDF-install in the title and I really wonder how that typo
happened :)

~~~
espadrine
Not everyone has a qwetry.

------
jakobbuis
ob•so•lete "no longer in use"

...which is apparently not true in this case :P

~~~
INTPenis
It is in fact deprecated.

